# Moving from Lowrance to Simrad... same plugs?



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

Currently running a 9 inch Elite Ti2 and was thinking about switching to the Simrad Go9 or the Evo9. Is there a big difference in the screen quality between the 2? And will my transducer and power plugs from my Lowrance work on either of the Simrads?


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I think the Simrad uses a 4 pin connector for it's power


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Make sure you use the factory gear to go with that new Simrad... Unless you contact them and they give a thumbs up to using your existing Lowrance cabling and transducer.. You'll be glad you did.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

IDK about the difference in screens, if any, but get the Evo if your set on Simrad. The Go series is touch screen only and it's difficult to operate with wet, fishy fingers or while running at speed.


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

Transducer plug and transducers themselves should be the same, maybe a different color plastic piece on the transducer itself. The nmea will definitely be the same, so that would leave the power cord which is the easiest to swap out.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

thanks for the info. I figured they should all be the same since they are sister companies or whatever.


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

The power plug is different. The screen res on the EVO is much better than the Ti and the Go unless you get a 12" machine. The GO is a pain to use compared to any other touch machine that also has buttons.


----------



## Todd (May 23, 2018)

Can I ask why you're replacing the Ti2? I'm trying to figure out what to put on my boat, the Ti2 was where I was headed. Performance issues? Or just time for an upgrade?


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

Todd said:


> Can I ask why you're replacing the Ti2? I'm trying to figure out what to put on my boat, the Ti2 was where I was headed. Performance issues? Or just time for an upgrade?


Screen resolution and backlight is very dim. Can't see much when looking at it through sunglasses. FMT chip comes up pretty good but the navionics chip is awful. Which in my opinion the new navionics chip satellite overlay for LA marsh is awful. Not worth the money.


----------

